

Ddotdash: a morse code keyboard for mobiles - aristus
http://ddotdash.com

======
GiraffeNecktie
.-- .... .- - / .- / -.-. .-. .- --.. -.-- / .. -.. . .- .-.-.- / .. - / .--
.. .-.. .-.. / -. . ...- . .-. / .-- --- .-. -.- .-.-.- / -. --- --- -. . /
..- ... . ... / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / - .... . ... . / -.. .-
-.-- ... / -.. --- / - .... . -.-- ..--..

~~~
kd0amg
... ..- .-. . / .-- . / -.. --- .-.-.- / --... ...-- / -.. . / -.- -.. -----
.- -- --.

------
joshfinnie
It is funny to see an app like this. I always knew morse code to be a
listening language and never really saw it in writing before. The translation
from the radio key to this touchscreen keyboard might be difficult, though I
don't know morse code all that well.

~~~
aristus
I'm working on audio feedback, but mobile Safari makes it dificult.

------
sh1mmer
Best way is to whip out your iPhone and try <http://ddotdash.com/app> on it.

